# Heresy's Tactica Wars Tournament Winner: b. anthracis



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

For those of you who don't know, there's been a 1500 point tournament going on in the Tactica Wars forums for over a month. 

Sixteen competitors entered their lists, and only one has won four rounds to claim victory.

Congratulations to *b.anthracis*. - Heresy-Onlines opening 40k Tactica War Victor.

Here's the completed ladder of the Tournament: 










Below I've posted a brief outline and link to each match in the tournament.

*Round 1*

Match 1 - b. anthracis (4) vs. Dessel_Ordo (2)
Match 2 - marxalvia (3) vs. Jezlad (10)
Match 3 - Steel Nathan (4) vs. Vaz (10)
Match 4 - Col. Shafer (3) vs. Mighty (6)
Match 5 - shaakat (2) vs. Darkside101 (4)
Match 6 - Hellskullz (7- judge's decision) vs. shas'07 (6)
Match 7 - Deneris (1) vs. Baron Spikey (8)
Match 8 - domdam (5) vs. Gunkadin (4) 


*Round 2*

Match 1- b. anthracis(0- forfeit)) vs Jezlad(0)
Match 2- Vaz(5) vs Mighty(0)
Match 3- Darkside(4) vs Hellskullz(3) 
Match 4- Baron Spikey(0- forfeit) vs domdan(0) 


*Round 3* 

Match 1- b. anthracis(5) vs Vaz(4)
Match 2- Darkside101(6) vs Baron Spikey(5)


*Round 4 (Finals)*

Match 1: b. anthracis(7) vs Darkside101(6) 


b. anthracis will now be added to the Tactica Wars Hall of Fame. Congratulations goes to him for his success.

The next Tactica Wars will be open for registration very soon. So don't miss out :wink:.


----------

